# A new toy.



## timor (Aug 7, 2014)

Just got this today:


Rigby 4x5 pinhole camera. Anyone has experience with it ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 7, 2014)

Call me an idiot, but is that a pinhole 4x5???


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice.

Just curious how do you frame a pinhole shot?


----------



## timor (Aug 7, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Call me an idiot, but is that a pinhole 4x5???


Yes ! 65 mm f166


----------



## timor (Aug 7, 2014)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Nice.
> 
> Just curious how do you frame a pinhole shot?


The is no viewfinder, but on the second picture on the top, behind the carrier and on the side wall you can see little studs. this are to align the camera with the intended object. Roger Hicks explans it this way:
camera


----------



## timor (Aug 8, 2014)

First use of my new pinhole and I already managed to screw things up. I mixed up film holders and made exposures on already exposed film. So I guess right from the bat I am in "artistic" mode, pinhole shot of my backyard mixed with serene Ontario landscape made with regular camera. But this thing is REALLLLY wide angle, that suits me just fine.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice! Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## timor (Aug 8, 2014)

As soon, as I manage to make some contact prints.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 8, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Call me an idiot, but is that a pinhole 4x5???



Your an idiot.

See, all you have to do is ask.  Your welcome.  

Lol


----------



## timor (Aug 11, 2014)

After an attempt to print negs from  this my new pinhole new problem showed up. Apparently the camera was long time in storage and a bit dusty. Lots of junk on the nens. First I though I mishandled negs, when removing from the carriers, possible, I didnt handle that for some time, but not, emulsion is without a scratch. So it was a junk sitting on the negs while exposing. Maybe old one, maybe got there, when I was changing the carrier in the field. Camera has completely open back. I hope using the air duster should help a bit. Any other suggestions ? Maybe should I close the back with even just a (some better looking ) cardboard ?


----------



## timor (Aug 11, 2014)

Here is scan from underexposed print to show it better:

Scan from 8x10 print


----------



## limr (Aug 11, 2014)

How did I miss this? That camera is beeeeeeeee-yoooooo-tiful, timor!  The pinhole camera I made is actually quite similar - 62mm and f168. Super wide angles. I glued in a holder for 4x5 paper negatives but I would also like to try film. The Harmon Direct Positive, if you can get it and want to experiment with it (and if the film holders can accept paper, since it's thicker than film), is rated at ISO 3, so you can get very long exposures with it, even in Sunny 16 conditions (37 second exposure).

And I like the picture.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 11, 2014)

Always interested in pinhole  work and the unique image it makes so been watching this thread. Like the picture from this rather pretty instrument  and hope to see more from time to time. 

Sure you were careful about dust when loading the holder.  Wonder if pulling the slide  created enough of a static charge to attract dust from inside the camera to the film surface.


----------



## timor (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Leonore. I don't know, if I can get easily direct positive paper here, but I can make paper negatives on RC paper. Thanks. With such a low ISO it will be really interesting. I just wonder, with direct positive (or Polaroid) how to deal with quite a bit of light fall off on the edges.


----------



## timor (Aug 11, 2014)

smithdan said:


> Always interested in pinhole  work and the unique image it makes so been watching this thread. Like the picture from this rather pretty instrument  and hope to see more from time to time.
> 
> Sure you were careful about dust when loading the holder.  Wonder if pulling the slide  created enough of a static charge to attract dust from inside the camera to the film surface.


That might be the culprit to. This carrier (and still few others) is lying around, loaded, for months. Who knows. I gonna air dust all of them, before inserting into camera.
Let hope I will have enough interesting subjects in my path for nice images. But it is quite different thinking than with regular camera, especially, that this is such an ultra wide angle.


----------

